# grant thomas is back



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

has anyone seen him

apparently training down daves on newport rd

and put on about 3-4 stone in about 4-5 weeks and looking massive


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Surely that's impossible?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> Surely that's impossible?


Not impossible, but rest assured it won't be muscle it'll be lots of water and fat too.

Also that is a lot of calories.

3st = 42lbs

4 weeks is 28 days, so that's a whopping 1.5lbs per day. IF it was all fat that would be 5250 extra calories above maintenance.

As it will be water and some muscle, I'd say eating around 4500 above maintenance could give you this result. Personally I wouldn't fancy doing that, id feel like crap!!!


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

his genetics are pretty gifted how many bodybuilders can say they won everything by nabba and many other comps and conned in the night of the champions and managed a 16th place


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

pity the guy stopped training,was by far the best bodybuilder since

yates,unreal size and symmetry,would be competing in the

olympia by now for sure.i thought he was that good.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I met Grant through a mate when i was a kid and i can tell you this guys was in awesome shape then. didn't he stop training due to tearing his bicep or something iirc?

Remember him giving me advice on forearms, the guy was an absolute unit

Glad to see him back, anyone know if he's planning on competing again?

http://www.ergogenics.org/hotten.html


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

not sure about injurys:confused1:all sorts of rumers going around,he said

he thought the gap between the universe and olympia was to

big for him?

Money comes into it at some point as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

i remember seeing him win at wembley. its the one overall winner over the last x years that stands out for me apart from zack .


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

3 -4 stone in 4 -5 weeks


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> went to prison


lol well thats probably why then.still a shame though.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> i remember seeing him win at wembley. its the one overall winner over the last x years that stands out for me apart from zack .


his type only come around once in a while,far superior physic than

zack imo,but good luck to him britain needs a top bb.


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

glanzav said:


> has anyone seen him
> 
> apparently training down daves on newport rd
> 
> and put on about 3-4 stone in about 4-5 weeks and looking massive


Little bit over the top mate.

I seen him about to weeks ago, yes he is training but I don't think he will be competing again, although he was thinking about it around a year ago but that was only so his boy could see him compete.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

mal said:


> his type only come around once in a while,far superior physic than
> 
> zack imo,but good luck to him britain needs a top bb.


i agree, he just walked out and it was game over before they called the first compulsaries.

in my time of watching finals i havnt seen someone be that MUCH beter than the others:thumbup1:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Any pics of this dude from back in the day? Not much on google.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

i was only talking about grant last week.. i think it just all got to the point where he'd had enough....

many factors involved...- yes he went down for a bit

then i think the biggest problem was ££..

steve


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

coldo said:


> Any pics of this dude from back in the day? Not much on google.


hes on you tube winning the universe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

anyone know how to attatch vids?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

good find sir


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i got him on vid when he guest posed at the nabba wales,awesome

mate,he was unreal!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Grant has awsome shape as you can see him in my Avitar


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Great shape, incredible genetics. he's working security now up cardiff. mate of mine knows him, not sure about a comeback. ive asked the question and will report back. I think eating 40egg whites a day would cook anyone! if that was true he had to eat a ton of food


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Just noticed this blog. Grant plain and simple was in a league of his own when he won the EFBB British and its a pity he dropped away from BB he was incredible and a fantastic BB. If anyone see's him please say hello from me.


----------

